# Solved: Scart splitter - output not input?



## alanbrady (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it possible to get a 2-way switched scart splitter that can split the output from one device (DVD) to multiple input devices (TV, Hi-fi). Any scart splitters I have seen seem to work on the input side only i.e. switch between DVD->TV and Other device->TV. I want to be able to play CDs from my DVD player and output to my hi-fi AUX as my hi-fi cd player is kaput.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

Would a SCART adapter like the one in the following link work for you? It looks like it would still allow the DVD player's audio and video to feed the TV as normal while tapping the audio lines to also feed you hi-fi system.

http://www.nexxia.co.uk/product.asp...egory=Scart Adaptors&section=Audio Connectors


----------



## alanbrady (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Chuck for the speedy reply. I cannot make out fully from the product description but I assume this allows for a scart-to-scart connection for the TV and a simultaneous scart-to-phono connection for the hi-fi? That would indeed be useful, however the only drawback is that it will output simultaneously to both TV and hi-fi (if both on), rather than allowing me to switch between the two output devices so that only one is receiving the output at any one time. This may however be the best I can hope for. Thanks very much!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I would think that you could contact the distributor and ask them to confirm that the adapter does pass all of the signals from the input to the output SCART connectors and that the RCA jacks just tap into and do not interrupt the audio lines.

Yes, that would feed audio from the DVD player to both the TV and Hi-Fi inputs at the same time. I do not think that would be a problem. If your TV has multiple A/V inputs, I would think that it would switch the audio source inputs along with the video source inputs. You Hi-Fi system would only play what was coming into the AUX inputs when that particular input was selected.

Putting parallel loads on the DVD players audio output would most likely have little or no affect on the volume level as compared to a single load.


----------



## alanbrady (Mar 21, 2011)

Problem solved. I found out that a regular un-switched scart splitter will do the job also. It is only the switched splitters that work on the input side only, the un-switched variety are bi-directional. Tested and works fine. Thanks again Chuck for your help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are most welcome.

You can use the "Mark Solved" button above your first post to mark this topic as solved.


----------

